# Hello, From Hawaii



## anelalani (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello! I'm a new rat owner, to two dumbo rat girls, Bindi and Lyra. 
Bindi was sick with an ear infection but is now making a good recovery (although not fully recovered yet).
We live on the island of Oahu, Hawaii.
I hope to make friends here!


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome! Glad your girl is on the mend.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome! We look forward to hearing more about your babies!


----------



## ruffles (May 13, 2012)

Hello, Hawaii! Welcome~. Awww, ear infections, yowch. It's great that it's clearing up though  The people here are great, very helpful and awesome. How is Oahu? I'm surprised they allow rats as pets, I thought at some point Hawaii was having problems with rats...maybe I'm thinking of a different island though. At any rate, yes, welcome!


----------



## anelalani (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I live on the island of Oahu, where the weather is usually warm, so I never have to worry about my rats getting cold, maybe just overheating (which I have a fan and air conditioner to help). I also have the luxury of not having hawks or snakes here, but there's still lots of stray cats. There has been a bit of trouble with wild rats around here, which is probably why rats seem like the last pet anyone would buy here, and why I get so much snarky "jokes" about my rats. But they are sold as pets only (since snakes aren't allowed in Hawaii).

Bindi is recovering, at one point it was so bad, I thought it was a pituitary tumor, the way she was acting. But it seemed over night she made a huge step in recovery. She's still recovering, unfortunately when having time outside of the cage, she runs in circles a lot. Lyra looses interest in her circling after a while XD Bindi was a pet shop rat, after two and a half months of looking everywhere (Craigslist, Humane Society, etc.) and having no results, I got Bindi. She's still very shy (syringe feeding her yucky meds don't help either, and she won't take any food from me unless it's yogurt drops or a cracker) but at least she's stopped lunging at me XD 

Lyra I just got a few weeks ago from a girl who gave her to me. She's extremely friendly and very energetic. She lived alone, so I was happy that Bindi was feeling a lot better when Lyra's quarantine time was over. The introductions...well it was like they were life long friends! A little wrestling, but after that they were grooming each other and sleeping next to each other. Lyra is really sweet and let me experience my first hand wrestling.

I've been wondering if anyone knows of any rat breeders here in Hawaii? I've done research and there were two, but both either had non-working or no websites and no contact number. So I assume they're not there anymore. I would love to get another rat or two from a breeder but I can see why there are no breeders here or any "pedigree" rats, since Hawaii has strict quarantine laws. I wouldn't want my rats in quarantine for months! So getting rats here is kind of hard. Even finding vets are hard, that don't charge over $300.

Anyway, I've managed to get some pictures from my phone to upload of my girls:

The first is the best picture I have of Lyra, who's always hard to take pictures of because she's always running around. Would anyone be willing to help me with what Lyra is? Kind of hard to see in the picture. I'll see if I can get another one.

The second is of Bindi, literally the night before she got sick.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Aww what cute little girls! Welcome!


----------

